# Williams F1 Ceramic Coat?



## Gleammachine

Anyone had any hands on experience with Williams F1 Ceramic Coat?

Just trying to compile some info for a main dealership, no real interest in using it personally as the manufacturer blurb is a little optimistic and contradictory.


----------



## Reflectology

i use it mate...


----------



## Gleammachine

Reflectology said:


> i use it mate...


...and is the guaranteed 5 years worth the paper it's written on?

Bird Lime resistant?

Just trying to gather information, as a customer of the dealership has requested it, they would like me to apply it and I'm not convinced it is going to be any better than the coatings I currently use.


----------



## jamesmut

There was a rep touting it about around our way a whole ago but they never actually supplied any in the end (even to those that actually ordered it!!). I was told it was actually nothing to do with the F1 team- the manufacturer had just paid to use the name? No idea if that's true or not!


----------



## Gleammachine

jamesmut said:


> I was told it was actually nothing to do with the F1 team- the manufacturer had just paid to use the name? No idea if that's true or not!


The blurb made me laugh, "coating that was only previously available to the F1 team" or words to that effect.


----------



## jamesmut

Just had a quick google. It's distributed by a firm called AutoProtect who seem to focus a lot on GAP insurance. 
Despite a lot of images of F1 cars I can't actually see anywhere it says it's made by Williams??


----------



## kevoque

I got offered this when I purchased the RR Evoque from Land Rover Dealer


----------



## Gleammachine

kevoque said:


> I got offered this when I purchased the RR Evoque from Land Rover Dealer


The small amount of info I found was from Seat and Land Rover dealerships offering the package.


----------



## kevoque

I have got the leaflet in front of me if you want any info ? 
Kev


----------



## jamesmut

http://www.autoprotect.net/scat/SMART_Protect_and_Alloy_Wheel_Insurance/

http://www.autoprotect.net/images/uploads/pro-file/10471Williams_CCoat_Leaflet_web.pdf


----------



## kevoque

That's the one !


----------



## Gleammachine

kevoque said:


> I have got the leaflet in front of me if you want any info ?
> Kev


Thanks Kev, read the online stuff. 
It's the resistance to bird lime that I'm curious about, can't believe it will resist etching for up to 21 days and best cleaning procedure is an automated carwash


----------



## Porta

Wich coating are you using today?


----------



## Gleammachine

Porta said:


> Wich coating are you using today?


Nanolex Ultra is my coating of choice.


----------



## tzotzo

Rumour has it that it is the same with C1 . Neither qtech nor autoprotect will confirm that though.


----------



## Goodfella36

tzotzo said:


> Rumour has it that it is the same with C1 . Neither qtech nor autoprotect will confirm that though.


Have you smelt them both


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Nick from Clean Detail is the best man to ask Rob as he uses it a lot under the G3 Glasscoat brand (same product)

Renault do a rebranded version too through any Renault Retail Group dealers.


----------



## The Doctor

I think all these ceramic sealants are rebranded products. I found the manufacturer of cquartz the other day! Not that I'm saying anything negative, just pointing out that we think a company is selling a unique product when in fact it's the same as something else just with a different label on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tzotzo

Goodfella36 said:


> Have you smelt them both


well buddy, I haven't. But I didn't say that it comes from my personal experience, did i spell wrong " Rumour has it" ?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I had 5 packages all well known and exactly the same product!
I sold 2 on to Russ being Williams and Hyundai coating.
In my opinion if there's one product that is decanted its this.
I had boxes and boxes of the stuff with gloves and pads and sold it all.
All came with certificates etc.


----------



## Porta

G3 glasscoat is great and I can vouch for it. I have not seen the 5 year durability yet, but I am sure it can give Nanolex a match.



tzotzo said:


> Rumour has it that it is the same with C1 . Neither qtech nor autoprotect will confirm that though.


I have used them both and it's not the same product.


----------



## Reflectology

The Williams F1 is a brand and truth be told I visited a customer a few months ago over in Bradford who had his Clio Sport from new and had this applied and it was still present on the panels that the bodyshop hadn't destroyed...that was from about 4yrs ago and I never saw any bird etchings....but I applied it to a Continental and whilst there was evidence the coating was there I did find a spec of what appeared to be acid etch....

According to my contact Williams is a brand but as its in the hands of someone else they may tweak it either way....thats what I have been informed...G3 Glasscoat is for me the best on the market....

The dealerships just relabel them at manufacturer...Ixtar etc so its not decanted just a different label added for each dealership....


----------



## Goodfella36

tzotzo said:


> well buddy, I haven't. But I didn't say that it comes from my personal experience, did i spell wrong " Rumour has it" ?


Sorry no they are not the same product it is very much like another product being sold on the forum but not allowed to say who anymore :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Goodfella36 said:


> but not allowed to say who anymore :thumb:


He, he. :thumb:


----------



## csf

Goodfella36 said:


> Sorry no they are not the same product it is very much like another product being sold on the forum but not allowed to say who anymore :thumb:


this product last 6 months(35K km) on my front end, yes I wash car with noon PH shampoo, APC... to check how this washing technique react to coating but 6 month is still disappointing for "super ceramic" coating.


----------



## Goodfella36

csf said:


> this product last 6 months(35K km) on my front end, yes I wash car with noon PH shampoo, APC... to check how this washing technique react to coating but 6 month is still disappointing for "super ceramic" coating.


Which product you talking about???????? I'm not a massive fan of G3 glasscoat but when applied in the right way then it's not a bad product but there are better ceramic sealants out there of course this only my opinion


----------



## chrisc

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Simon...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a2563618d











so his this good stuff?


----------



## Grigor...Igor




----------



## chrisc

got a tub comeing next week 25 quid worth a shot i suppose


----------



## chrisc

well its made my bike look likes its been dipped in plastic in garage well chuffed:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

chrisc said:


> well its made my bike look likes its been dipped in plastic in garage well chuffed:thumb:


how did you get on with using it Chris and how long has it been on


----------



## chrisc

super easy bike was sparkling clean to start with.
used the supplied like ipa stuff.then used the silky applicators with cermaic product left it half a hour wiped of.Then applied another coat just incase.and it looks great.
Been on about 4 hours now so ill squirt it with water tea time thursday


----------



## Porta

I have been told not to apply a second coat since it can interfere with the first coat.


----------



## chrisc

well i know for next time still looks good though



























was hard getting information on it least i know for when i do van with it:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

is there enough left to do you van or are you getting another kit. ps did the john smiths come with it lol


----------



## Derekh929

chrisc said:


> well i know for next time still looks good though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was hard getting information on it least i know for when i do van with it:thumb:


The big question is did you do the detail before the beer or after:thumb:


----------



## chrisc

cheekymonkey said:


> is there enough left to do you van or are you getting another kit. ps did the john smiths come with it lol


plenty enough to do the van.
the applicators are brilliant for it.john smiths wish it did


----------



## chrisc

Derekh929 said:


> The big question is did you do the detail before the beer or after:thumb:



Look what's behind it:thumb:
Only drink few times a year had a heavy night saturday so christmas next time I have owt.


----------



## Derekh929

chrisc said:


> Look what's behind it:thumb:
> Only drink few times a year had a heavy night saturday so christmas next time I have owt.


:lol: so you put the special Brew in the rososer nice touch, similar to me get a draw 3 times a year nearly tea total , did plenty of drinking to last a lifetime when i was younger:thumb:


----------



## chrisc

Slightly darkens paint but sheets very good


----------



## cheekymonkey

looking good Chris


----------



## za.64

would you pay£80 for this kit? only asking as ive been offered one.


----------



## chrisc

za.64 said:


> would you pay£80 for this kit? only asking as ive been offered one.


No get cquartz at less than half:thumb:
Interior stuff not the best of stuff what comes with it if youbgot it for 25 quid like I did then yes


----------



## za.64

ok thanks, i will save my money.


----------

